# Fire safing



## Jseigla (Apr 21, 2009)

What's the cheapest route for fire safing a slab edge at a curtian wall by-pass condition while still complying with the standards set by UL 2079? All the "systems" I have looked into are 2 part systems where you have to fill the void with safing insulation and then spray on a sealant over top. I'm not sure if there are other means and methods out there.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

check out hilti.com. You can use the site to contact Hilti directly or you can find a local rep. They can come out to the site and go over options with you. You can also see different options of their supplies on that site also. good luck


----------



## TracyMC (Oct 15, 2008)

Jseigla said:


> What's the cheapest route for fire safing a slab edge at a curtian wall by-pass condition while still complying with the standards set by UL 2079? All the "systems" I have looked into are 2 part systems where you have to fill the void with safing insulation and then spray on a sealant over top. I'm not sure if there are other means and methods out there.


J
If your curtainwall is dynamic (Clipped off to slab edge w/SLS clips) the only real viable option you have to meet the UL for firestopping w/ deflection. If it is static there are a couple other options, but hands down filling the void w/ 4# safing and spraying it tight is the most cost effective method. Being in the GWB trade you already have the equiptment to do it, and a compentent spray guy and an apprentice to mess with cutting the safing.you can easily do a couple 1000 lnft a day w/ 2 guys. PM me if you want more answers or suggestions, we deal w/ this situation all the time. 3M is a good option as well as Hilti both have great engineering depts. and product it all just depends on support in your market area.
Trace.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jseigla (Apr 21, 2009)

There are a few different conditions on the facade. We are connecting the bypass conditions with both rigid clips and slip clips depending on the location. After looking into the different systems in the UL book I've figured out what components would be most cost effective, only issue now would be that the tests call for welded angles or connections rather than being connected by PAF's. I would like to think there's a test out there where I can shoot the clips to the steel rather than welding to the steel. Our shop drawings show our light gauge attached by PAF's as well. This job is in old towne alexandria va .


----------

